# eigenes CMS für Bildergalerie ersetzten mit fertiger Lösung



## aherzog (19. Oktober 2013)

Hallo miteinander.

In meinen Projekten benutze ich manchmal eine Bildergalerie.
Die ist einfach aufgebaut. Baut eine Reihe mit 3-4 Bilder auf und nach unten x Reihen, je nach Bildermenge.
Zum Anzeigen wird Lightroom benutz.

Damit das alles vom Betreuer der Seite selber erstellt werden kann, hab ich ein eigenes CMS gebaut.
Darin kann der Betreuer über eine eigene Flash-Seite soviel Bilder wie er will auf den Server hochladen.
Was ich aber nicht programmiert habe, ist eine Möglichkeit einzelne Bilder auf dem Server zu löschen.

Da das ganze CMS schon einige Jahre alt ist und ich auch Flash so wenig wie möglich verwenden will, möchte ich es nun ersetzen, mit einer fertigen Lösung, dich ich ev. noch etwas anpassen muss.

Es soll damit der Upload und das Verwalten der Bilder möglich sein.
Und es wäre nicht schlecht wenn das ganze in meine bestehende Seite integrierbar wäre.

Für die Anzeige benutze ich noch weiterhin meine "Programmierung" das funktioniert gut.


Weiss jemand ob es sowas gibt?
Wäre um jeden Tipp sehr dankbar.

Gruss Andy


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. Oktober 2013)

Hi,


> Zum Anzeigen wird Lightroom benutz.


Du meinst wohl Lightbox.

Als ein sehr anpassbares CMS kann ich dir KirbyCMS empfehlen.
Man sollte aber bedenken das dieses von Hause aus ohne Datenbank auskommt, kann aber integriert werden.
Wenn du das CMS installierst musst du auch noch die Erweiterung „Panel“ installieren da du sonst kein Backend hast.
Auch bitte bedenken bei einem produktiven Einsatz kommt eine kleine Lizenzgebühr auf dich zu.

Viele Grüße


----------



## aherzog (19. Oktober 2013)

Danke dir für den Tip.

Ja natürlich meinte ich Lightbox 

Schau mir mal das CMS an.


----------

